# Anfänger ! Ein Teich entsteht



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo habe mich vor ein paar Tagen hier angemeldet und finde dieses Forum total top.

ich bin Anke und komme aus dem Siegerland,haben vor ein paar Tagen angefangen einen Teich auszugraben.........viel Aaarbeit 

Sooo, nun habe ich auch ein paar Fragen,habe mal ein Bild gemacht wie wir uns es vorstellen so in etwa.
Da wir 2 Cockers haben und die ganz Wasserverrückt sind möchten wir dies auch direkt berücksichtigen und auch am Rand mit Ufermatten bzw.Kunstrasen den mit PortlandZement bestreichen ins Wasser lassen, so dass die Hunde die Folie nicht zerstören können.

Hinten Richtung Terasse die noch gestaltet wird ist etwas Gefälle und wissen nicht ob so eine Erdwulst reicht oder man Rasenkanten oder ähnliches betonnieren müsste nicht das es rutscht.
Dort soll dann auch die Wiese mit dem Bangkirai Holz zu gemacht werden. So als Terasse.

Wir mussten den Teich so weit runter setzen da oben noch etwas mehr Hanglage war.

Filtern möchten wir mit 4-5 Tonnenfilter erstmal,wenns nix bringt können wir immernoch was neues suchen,aber die wären nunmal kostenlos für uns bzw die Tonnen. Teichpumpe hatten wir an eine 8000-12000l Pumpe gedacht....müssen wir noch schauen wieviel Wasser der Teich wirklich hat. Dann mit 36w UV Klärer.

Fische wissen wir noch nicht genau....ich hätte gerne etwas buntes  aber habe auch gelesen das sie mir dann die Pflanzen kaputt machen.

Welche Pflanzen ich bei meinen Zonen nehmen kann da habe ich noch gar keine Ahnung von.
Vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand helfen und mir Anhand meiner Zonen sagen was ich wofür nehmen kann...so habe ich es leichte nach Pflanzen zu suchen.

Ich denke das wars erstmal mit den Fragen, es werden aufjedenfall noch mehr kommen.Jetzt muss erst noch das Loch auf 120-130 gebracht werden.


----------



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)

Upps...sehe gerade das was ich beschriftet habe nicht mehr da ist....
werde es neu machen

schwarze Linie = Kapillarsperre
dunkelbraune Linie = Erdwulst
Hellbraun = Sumpfwasserzone wo dann auch die Ufermatte mit reinhängt
Grün = Flachwasserzone?  50 cm ca
Grau Tiefwasserzone
Rote Punkte Randsteine bzw betonieren oder Erdwulst wegen leichter Hanglage
Orange = Bankirai Holzterrasse

Richtung ausgeschaufelten Erdhaufen soll evtl. flacher einlaufen wegen den Hunden zum ein und aussteigen oder genau gegenüber der Holzterrasse. 

Eine Brücke soll auch noch hin die soll über den Teich zur Terrasse.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Anke,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)




----------



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)

Danke Holger, bin auch schon total aufgeregt.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Apr. 2014)

Hi Anke !

Willkommen bei den Infizierten ! Teichvirus !
Nimm für die Ufermatten kein Portland Zement ! Trasszement ,ist zwar teurer aber versaut dir nicht die Teichwerte ( Phosphat ) !
Tonnenfilter geht auch !
Bunte Fischi's  Bei 1,2m Tiefe gehen da nur Goldfische ! Welche ? Musst du mal schauen !
Eva Maria hat schöööne Bunte !
Mit der Brücke ,  mach sie nicht zu breit , sonst siehst du keine Fischi's , wenn du Seerosen haben willst !
Pflanzen ?? Keinen Schimmer'


----------



## Michael H (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Ein Teich Doku ist immer gut ..
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht , hört sich doch schon mal gut an ..
Mach vor deine Tonnen noch ein Spaltsieb für den Groben Schmutz , mal sehn was du am Schluß an Teichvolumen hast . Und aus 2-3 Goldfischen werden nach einem Jahr 50 , sollteste auch beachte . Also gleich eine Geburtenkontrolle dazu setzen ........


----------



## Tanny (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Anke, 
 Herzlich Willkommen 

Deine Pläne sehen sehr spannend aus und ich freue mich schon auf Deine Doku 

Antworten auf Deine Fragen kann ich leider nicht beisteuern, da ich mich mit 
so richtig von Grund auf geplanten Teichen mit Pumpe und Co nicht auskenne. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Anke!
Setze die Brücke zu erst, die Auflage für die Terrasse kann man dann zur Brücke hin anpassen umgekehrt wird es schwieriger.
Was soll es denn für eine Brücke werden, gerade oder gebogen?
Die Flachwasserzone= 50cm breit oder tief ?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
danke das es schonmal gut aussieht. ..das beruhigt mich schon etwas..

also Brücke soll gerade werden nicht rund.aber die werden wir erst später so wie es aussieht machen können dann direkt mit der Terrasse zusammen.
flachwasserzone sollte etwa 50 tief werden..meine es mal irgendwo gesehen zu haben auf einem Querschnitt. Breit ca 30-50 .
Dann direkt das kleinere Becken und große auf eine tiefe bringen.

wenn ich an das kleinere Becken noch ein uferbeet mache muss es auch mit der Folie ausgelegt werden oder reicht es wenn da die ufermatte reinragt....weil wir noch soviel Erde über haben?

achso wo würdet ihr den Einstieg für die Hunde machen? Gegenüber der Terrasse oder bei dem kleineren Becken.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo und Willkommen 
'Wenn du schon schon so ein riesen Loch ausbudelst dann schau das du mindest auf 1,8 oder gleich auf 2 Meter tiefe kommst"
zumindest in der Mitte

In einem halben Jahr ärgerst du dich Grün und Blau

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2014)

Hi!
50 cm in der Tiefe,da wachsen nur noch Seerosen, alles andere will viel, viel höher stehen max. 10cm unter Wasserkante.
Deine Hunde, auf jeden Fall nicht durch das Moorbeet.
Lass es die Hunde entscheiden und da klebst Du deine Ufermatte an die Folie, um sie zu schützen. Ich bin nicht so der Hunde-Kenner.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)

Ojeee...dazu müsste ich erstmal mein Mann überredet bekommen 

ich liege zur Zeit flach


----------



## Aaronberner (11. Apr. 2014)

Wollte eigentlich ringsum Ufermatte machen. Ich meine nur wegen dem Einstieg. ..oben wäre er was höher als an der Seite wegen dem Gefälle. 
Das Beet kann ich später noch machen...ging nur um die Folie ob da auch welche dann rein muss..
könnten wir denn auch in dem kleinen und großen Becken direkt runter auf die tiefe gehen oder würde das zu steil?
nicht das alles zusammen fällt.


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Anke, 
ich würde den Einstieg vermutlich von der Terasse aus planen, da die Hunde ja voraussichtlich am ehesten von dort kommen werden. 
Und wenn das solche Wasserratten sind, werden sie den kürzesten Weg ins Wasser wählen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Aaronberner (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
Kommen werden wir von hier oben,also nicht von unten.
Dort wo mal eine Hütte enstehen soll die im Moment für Baumateriallager dient vom Haus soll dahinter die Tonnenfilter.Da haben wir noch Platz.
Es ist alles noch in Baustelle, hatten erst überlegt von oben einen Bachlauf laufen zulassen,so das wir noch etwas Erde dafür verwenden könnten.
Aber sind uns nicht so sicher....was meint ihr?
Deshalb wäre bestimmt besser den Einstieg direkt von oben zumachen....und wir müssten über den Bachlauf wieder ne Brücke oder son kleinen Steg setzen....leider ging es nicht so das wir den Teich weiter oben hinsetzten da oben die Wiese noch mehr Gefälle hat.


----------



## lotharw (12. Apr. 2014)

hallöle

spart nicht mit den Teichabmessungen,größer ist besser,und seht zu daß das Gefälle überall vom Teich weg fällt.
Und macht mit dem Filter keine Provesorien,das hällt länger als man denkt.
Sandfilter sind eigentlich für Swimmingpools gedacht,ein Teich benötigt was ganz anderes.
Baut etwas pflegeleichteres,etwa eine abgespeckte version eine Koiteich-Filters.
..........und viel Spaß beim graben .............


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2014)

Aaronberner schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre bestimmt besser den Einstieg direkt von oben zumachen....und wir müssten über den Bachlauf wieder ne Brücke oder son kleinen Steg setzen....leider ging es nicht so das wir den Teich weiter oben hinsetzten da oben die Wiese noch mehr Gefälle hat.


Einen Bachlauf in ein natürliches Gefälle einpassen, das ganze unterhalb der Geländeoberkamte siehr nach meiner Meinung Spitze aus.
Ein Bachlauf so aufgepropft auf einen künstlichen Hügel würde ich nie machen. Das Wasser muss immer und überall unter der Oberkante der Erde liegen. Oder man geht gleich auf einen Steintrog mit Pumpe oder ähnlichen von wo das Wasser in den Teich plätschert.

Wenn man Fische im Teich haben möchte ist Tiefe mein Rat.


----------

